# VDDC Phase Temperatures?



## Arctucas (Apr 9, 2010)

I opened GPU-Z and found a sensor called 'VDDC Phase #1 Temperature' that I had not seen previously. (First .gif)

I then opened another instance of GPU-Z and it was not listed. (Second .gif)

What is happening here?

Also, what is VDDC?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 9, 2010)

vddc is gpu voltage .. what card is that ? do you have a volterra voltage regulator on the card?


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 9, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> vddc is gpu voltage .. what card is that ? do you have a volterra voltage regulator on the card?



It is an eVGA 8800GTX. P/N:768-P2-N831-AR.

How do I determine what voltage regulator I have?


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 10, 2010)

@W1zzard,

I have noticed that Everest reports GPU voltage (GPU Vcc) as ~3.27V. Why the discrepancy?


----------



## btarunr (Apr 11, 2010)

Arctucas said:


> It is an eVGA 8800GTX. P/N:768-P2-N831-AR.
> 
> How do I determine what voltage regulator I have?



Everest > Computer > Sensor





8800 GTX uses ADI (temperatures) + Volterra (voltages) sensor chips.

VDDC Phase temperatures are the temperatures of the VRM chips of each VDDC phase (great way to find out VRM temperatures and loading).


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 11, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Everest > Computer > Sensor
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100411/bta142.jpg
> 
> 8800 GTX uses ADI (temperatures) + Volterra (voltages) sensor chips.
> ...



Thanks for the info, btarunr.

Everest says: GPU Sensor Type	Analog Devices ADT7473  (NV-I2C 2Eh), but no mention of Volterra.

So, is that good or what? Does GPU-Z accurately read that info, or is Everest wrong?

As to the VDDC Temps, I only got that reading to appear once, and I do not believe it was correct if you look at the attached .gif in my original post, but now it will not come up.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 13, 2010)

It appears no-one has an answer?

Hopefully it is addressed in a future release.

Thanks for a great application nonetheless.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 13, 2010)

Ah, it seems 8800 GTX doesn't use a Volterra controller, but this (ignore the red circle, it's the square chip):


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 14, 2010)

@btarunr,

OK, thanks.

I hope W1zzard will to fix this (if possible) in a future release.

If not, GPU-Z is a great application anyway.


----------

